# AcesFull ~ 4 month WEB HERF Starts today!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I wanted to thank Nick for his service to our fine nation..... as he leaves Monday for a 4 month "vacation" is the sand box of Iraq.

Nick.... kick ass and take names! Be safe and have as much fun as possiable!

Post as offen as you can.......

Smoke the best they have over there........

We're all excited about you coming home already and Flroida awaits!!!!

We'll miss you, ya animal you!

*If you smoke a stick and think about Nicky=poo..... feel free to post a photo or even just a quick note here. *

:smoke:


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

That's a great idea! I'll start practicing today. :smile:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

G-d speed, brother!


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Take care of yourself, Nick.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

be safe Nick.


For now I think my mailbox is safe


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

good luck, and be safe


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Good luck buddy, be safe and keep yer head down over there.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Good luck bro and thank you! I will be firing up a couple today, and I will make sure I smoke some of your favs!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I'm taking one of those humi bags over there packed to the gills....... hopefully once there I can figure outa way to make a coolerdor type container. I'm definately going to miss you guys if I cant post from there, hopefully I will!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Take care and be safe over there Nick!

I will be smoking a couple cigars for you!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice.... Ma"waa.... gets to start this puppy off with the first photo....

Here's to you beach!!!

http://imageshack.us

just found this photo on my phone today a few minutes ago .... :wink:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

God Speed brother! Make the best of things out that way, keep your head low, and get your @ss back here as soon as you can.

Keep us posted as often as you can....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Herfing for ya bro......... thinking about you.

(Not the same way I think about HER.... but hay!??!!)


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CI Poker Night tonight. I will be looking to get some "Aces Full" tonight. Thinking of you bro. Be safe god dammit!!!!!! Here's what I am packing in my Herf-a-dor....

Cabaiguan
Tatuaje Havana VI
601 Blue Box-Pressed Maduro
Tatuaje Miami
Ashton VSG

All basically Robusto size.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice lineup Random! I will be herfing too... for 4 months.. dont know if I will be able to post! Hopefully we can get some unit herfs together for those who smoke while over there!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

my bald ass herfin by myself tonight.. well with my gf but she isnt smokin.. just watchin the football game with me.. Im smoking a San Cris.[/img]


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

For you Nick.

_I am an american airman.
i am a warrior.
I have answered my nation's call.

I am an american airman.
My mission is to fly, fight, and win.
I am faithful to a proud heritage,
A tradition of honor,
And a legacy of valor.

I am an american airman,
Guardian of freedom and justice,
My nation's sword and shield,
Its sentry and avenger.
I defend my country with my life.

I am an american airman:
Wingman, leader, warrior.
I will never leave an airman behind,
I will never falter,
And I will not fail._

In all honor my Brother.
Keep the faith.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Good luck and God speed Nick!!


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

God Speed, Nick. Clean that place up and get the hell back here. 
Having a nice smoke for you this afternoon. So is my friend.
Denny Crane. Ha!!!!!!




























Be safe Bro.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photos Partick!

I fired this bad-boy up RIGHT NOW with my morning coffee.... wishing Nick a nice Herf filled weekend bro!!!!!!!!

THis ones for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Its stogies and football this weekend!! The GF is here and she is pretty easy going. But of course I'll take her out to dinner and give her some lovin so she stays happy too


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone who wants my APO shoot me a PM... I sent it to a few who asked already


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

<waving arm> I do, I do..... :wink:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

im guessing you are gonna be pretty easy to spot over there :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a RyJ Romeos' Court for ya brother this evening (my first smoke of the new year).......


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Smoking A Padilla Miami In the Garage!!! I miss ya already.. No one else will smoke with me


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thnks again Brain for such a fine smoke,,,,,, it went by-by tonight....

Up in............... well........... up in......... smoke....

Just for you Nicky-poo......... (kinda)



:smoke:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

My Picture is not as good as Michael's However the Cigar is just about as good. This is a 2 year old REO.... And I was shocked at how freaking good it was. Who would have thunk it. Aging an REO but I put about 10 away 2 years ago and they turned out fantastical.......


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Another few smokes for you bro.... your last 24 hours State Side....

COME HOME FAST BRO!!

OK...ok.... I wasn't thinking about you "ALL" that much when I took this... but when she walked away I started thining about you as a cowboy agian....

http://imageshack.us

Smoking this now in your honor.... save flighs tomorrow bro.....

Kick ass and take names!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

One of my last smokes stateside...

Oliva Serie V Maduro


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


>


You missed a spot of hair on your skull....

Or is that a big nasty MOLE.......... :biglaugh:

Not that moles are ugly....... :roll:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Dude you have a leg growing out of your hand lol :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > http://imageshack.us
> ...


No..... it's Nick's mole....

:lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Its the corner of the picture frame behind me..


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dude.... it's ok if you have a mole..... we still think you're cool..... kinda....


(I know it's the frame silly)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Since Nick was smoking one I smoke one..... Oliva Serie V Maddy Delish !!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Another one for Nicky-poo.......

The longest cigar I own.... 8 or 9 inches...... (Just what she tells me all the time.....)



Amazed at the easy draw on this bad boy.... (she said that too)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am smoking another for Nick RP Cuban Blend.. This is the best most consistent cigar ever... Go to famous smokes and pick up a box you wont be sorry that u did !!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I got all my stogies all packed up.. hopefully I can make a coolerdor once I get there.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Smoking a 5Vegas "A" box press (thanks again MadMike!) in your honor tonight Nick!!!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Look's good...How was it????


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

I like these but You can decide. PM me your addy.


----------

